# Java Bluetooth Kalender



## tobe77 (2. Okt 2007)

Hallo 

ich möchte ein Java Programm schreiben welches über Bluetooth Termine in mein Handy (K750i) einträgt.
Die Verbindung aufzubauen dürfte ja kein Problem sein. Da ist jetzt nur die Frage ob das mit dem Kalender geht ? 

Was meint ihr ? 

MFG
tobe77


----------



## Jockel (4. Okt 2007)

Du musst mal schauen, ob JSR-75 (PIM API) unterstützt wird. Damit könnte es gehen.


----------



## tobe77 (7. Okt 2007)

Also JSR-75 unterstützt das Handy.

Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach ein paar Beispielen wie man z.B. eine Bluetooth Verbindung aufbaut und wie PIM funktioniert. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen ? 

Gruß T


----------

